# High beam not staying constantly on problem



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Those relays are not serviceable. And if they do fail most likely the car is totaled. This isn’t the 90s. Relays are a lot better than they used to be.

Definitely something to do with a stalk or a wiring issue to the stalk.


----------



## Zohar (Jan 2, 2020)

Snipesy,
I’ve already replaced the light handle unit (and two of those with the same problem is not very probable), so it’s not the stalk(?).



Any Idea which test I run to zoom on the problem?

Where can I find some documents describing these wires?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zohar said:


> Snipesy,
> I’ve already replaced the light handle unit (and two of those with the same problem is not very probable), so it’s not the stalk(?).
> 
> 
> ...


You can get the service manuals from ac delco. There is some other cheaper sources as well.

Are you sure there is even a problem at all? How are you testing the lights? They won’t come on during the day for obvious reasons.


----------



## Zohar (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes, it is a problem.
When driving at night, if I wish to have the high beam on, I must constantly pull the light handle up. it is very hard to drive like this.
Normally pressing the handle down should turn the high beam on until you press it down again.

Could you help me on the service manuals? In ac delco site I did not found where to find manuals or schematics


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Zohar said:


> Yes, it is a problem.
> When driving at night, if I wish to have the high beam on, I must constantly pull the light handle up. it is very hard to drive like this.
> Normally pressing the handle down should turn the high beam on until you press it down again.
> 
> Could you help me on the service manuals? In ac delco site I did not found where to find manuals or schematics








ACDelco TDS







www.acdelcotds.com




*Service Information*
General Motors Service Repair Manual Information _(does not contain software)_
Campaigns & Bulletins from 1980 to present
Unit repair manuals from 1997 to present
Service manuals from 1996 to present
Owner manuals from 2003 to present
GM Mode 6 Data & OBD-II Diagnostic Parameters
3 Days $20.00
1 Month $150.00
1 Year $1,200.00


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ezap28ltz said:


> GM Mode 6 Data & OBD-II Diagnostic Parameters
> 3 Days $20.00
> 1 Month $150.00
> 1 Year $1,200.00


Wow ! That's not cheap. That said, 20 bucks for a few days of expert support isn't too bad compared to paying a shop ~100 bucks an hour.

Still, for less expensive long term support, you might look around some more. I'm using www.alldatadiy.com for my daughter's Ford Escape (along with a Hayne's manual). As I recall, I paid like 30 bucks for a 5-year subscription (for just the one vehicle). Even at twice that, it's worth it, IMO.

Doug

.


----------

